# Mia



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Mia is due Jan 30th. Her bag is very tight and shiny and I can't imagine it getting any bigger. Her sttitude has definetly changed towards me and the other goats in the past few days. She's extremely jealous of Madeline who just had twin bucklings.

* Sorry for the upside down and sideway pictures. Like I said her attitude is different.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! She is due very soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's gonna have a Groundhog Day baby!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like she's due any second. O_O


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm guessing a single. She does look ready to go very soon!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Well this thread didn't last very long!! 

I went down this morning and found a beautiful buckskin girl curled up behind a stall! I don't know if she's polled yet but we'll see. I'm missing the first part of school so I can make sure she' doing all right. The first thing little Hera did was stand up and go get a drink!! She's precious.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See, I was wrong! Congratulations! She sure is a beauty!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I posted pictures of her head because I can't tell if she's polled or not. Mia is polled. I couldn't feel any buds like I do on the boys, and she doesn't have the swirly hair on her head like the boys either.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya know, I got the same predicament here, Binky is polled and I can't tell if her twins are polled or not! I figure I'll have to wait and see! The little bucklings are definately easier cause their horn buds are felt as soon as they hit the ground!lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwww Congratulations!!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. She is so cute. I love that color. If I am right, it will take a few days to really know if she is polled or not.
When I read that her utter was shinny I knew she would not go to her due date. 
What a doll


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's beautiful.I think she's polled.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely adorable beyond words! Congrats!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty little girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations - I missed the birth annoucement earlier but thats ok


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

What a flashy little doeling! Congratulations! She looks polled to me


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much! If she's polled I will probably retain her. She's just so perfect. Each goat has their own attitude and her's is showing through already. Good Grief am I in trouble with this girl. She's one of those goats that reminds you of a kid at reccess that chooses to read instead of play. She's so mature and just sticks close to her mom. I love her already.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

She actually dosent look polled to me but I could be wrong, the pics are kinda blurry, does she have a cowlick right where her hors would come up, if she has cowlicks then she is horned, none, she is polled, congrats!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, she is so pretty!!!! Congrats


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't be sure about whether she's polled or not from those pics. Their heads will get bumps like horned kids do though. Their heads around rounder than horned kids heads are and their ears are often set a little lower looking. 

My guess from those pics is that she is polled.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrads they are absolutely gorgeous -  :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She is just darling!!! Congrats!


----------

